# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Оффтоп  > Интервью  >  Топ-менеджеры российского представительства VMware рассказали о безопасности на уровне гипервизора

## CyberWriter

_На вопросы информационно-аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru любезно согласились ответить_ _Владимир Ткачев, технический директор VMware в России и СНГ, а также_ _Александр Василенко, глава представительства VMware в России и СНГ. Это интервью продолжает цикл публикаций "Индустрия в лицах". 
_

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

